# 21rs Vs. 25rs



## dkinkela (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello - I'm looking at a couple of 2004 Outbacks and trying to decide on the best size. It's me and my wife plus three kids and a small dog. I've got a 2000 Tundra with a 4.7L V-8 and 7100lbs towing capacity. We're long time campers but 1st time RVer's. I'm a little concerned about the overall length and manuverability.

We've just discovered this site and have already found a ton of useful info.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi. We have a 03 25rss and it's the two of us and the two dogs. We went with the 25rss for the side slide and the extra floor space. Ours fully loaded is just about 6000lbs. If it were me, buy the bigger TT you will grow into it. James


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

if the floor plans are different go for the floor plan that best serves your needs. if you can live with either than go for length. you can never make it bigger.
not knowing the weights and lengths of the models your looking at, your concerns about your truck and towing comfort level are question that you need to answer

good luck, kevin


----------



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

We just bought a 250rs from Holman Motors. It was about $2000 more for the 250 vs. the 210. In my opinion it is well worth the money. The side slide alone adds a whole new dimension to the camper.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm sure you've heard the old saying, SIZE MATTERS!!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi There,
I can chime in here, because in 2004, we were making this decision! Coming from a tent, the 21 looked like a nice size and the 25 looked....big. So, our family purchased a 21RS as our first RV.







We have two kids, at that time they were aged 8 and 6. We loved, loved, loved the 21RS and went many thousands of miles on many trips. My husband could back that unit into any little space available, even places usually reserved for pop ups. We had some great spots with that little camper. But, think about where you will put things. In our 21, kid's clothing was stored in two flat plastic boxes under the bunks. Adult stuff was put into large sport-bags and stored on the bed during the day, on the couch at night, with miscellaneous stuff (socks, etc.) in the drawer under the dinette. All 4 of us could fit into the dinette easily, and we were happy. Fast forward 5 years--the kids aren't as little anymore. Dad often gets booted to the couch if it's nasty out and we're eating inside. Friends are now old enough to come along, and space is even tighter. As they get older, having 'their own space' for their own 'stuff' is more important. (Books, Game Boy, etc.). Getting past each other in the RV was getting to be a challenge--if I was working in the kitchen and someone wanted to go sit at the dinette or on the couch, it was a squeeze. If the adults were sleeping and the kids wanted use of the couch, it involved moving our stuff around to make space. All of their clothing for a one or two week trip no longer fits in two flat boxes--they grew and so did their clothing! We were still happy with the unit, but often found ourselves wishing for more space to get by each other and more storage. Unfortunately the 21RS was destroyed last summer. Based on the above considerations, we ended up buying a 2009 250RS as our new camper. It fits our family NOW much better than the 21. I do think that our travels will be less stressful and more fun with just a little more space and storage--and we don't have to break down the dinette to put the slide in. Two doors will be nice. Some of the decison involves how you are going to use it. We do some weekend camping, but our summers revolve around a big two week trip and one or two one week trips. So, given what I know now, I would go with the 25. You'll be happy either way, but as your kids grow, you'll be happier with more space if you can arrange it.

Happy Travels!
Cj


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

5 people and a dog. Definitely get the 25 footer!

I have stayed in a 32 ft motorhome with 4 people, and believe me, in a week, it gets smaller each day.

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We all love our Outbacks...but you might consider Keystone's new line of RV's...the Passport.

You can get the 282SR with a shipping weight of 4858 or the 280BH with only 4790 shipping weight...well within the range of your truck. It

Go with the toy hauler one....then you can get some big boy toys to bring along...























http://keystone-passport.com/index.php?pag...amp;model=282SR










http://keystone-passport.com/index.php?pag...amp;model=280BH


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Trooper514 said:


> We just bought a 250rs from Holman Motors. It was about $2000 more for the 250 vs. the 210. In my opinion it is well worth the money. The side slide alone adds a whole new dimension to the camper.


x2 - however - be careful with towing weights - the 250RS has a max capaicity of 7550lbs.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a 13 and 14 yearl old, one 30 # dog and my wife. We bought a 21 RS last summer as an upgrade from a 16 foot TT. We really enjoyed the TT, but after a couple of 2 week trips, I fellt cramped. We just sold our 21 RS and upgraded to an ultralight 33 footer with quad bunks-much easier for kids to bring along friends. There is a formula for wheelbase of the TV and length of TT, but I am fairly sure with the Tundra, length will not be an issue-but weight may be. I agree with above, you will never be sorry going bigger, but it is expensive to upgrade in 1-2 years. Check out the Passport, or anyu of the ultralights-most important is floorplan. The side slides giving you the extra aisle space makes a BIG difference. The four of us were tight with storage as well and we pack fairly light. I towed the 21 RS with a Durango with a shorter wheelbase, but a larger towing capacity. Even if it says you can tow 7000 #, you will be much happpier driving with an empty trailer of 5000# (you will add about 1000# with options, food,clothes and gear


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd recommend something with a side slide out. Even one of the short OB slideouts gives a big improvement in space. It means two people can pass in the trailer without practically hugging each other..


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Definately the 25RSS. With 3 kids 6, 12, and 16 the added "size does matter". Your truck should handle the added weight without any problems. We have thought about selling ours but are not impressed with the newer options. I think the 25RSS is the best one they made.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I would recommend the bigger one. The weight difference is only about 500 lbs and both have GWRs of 6,000 lbs or less. You won't win any races going up big hills but with a good hitch you should have no problems towing either one. You should be able to pick up a used 04 model for less than half the cost of a new one so it's a good way to get started.


----------



## dkinkela (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input. If we're fortunate enough to get the trailer we'll post pictures!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

dkinkela said:


> Hello - I'm looking at a couple of 2004 Outbacks and trying to decide on the best size. It's me and my wife plus three kids and a small dog. I've got a 2000 Tundra with a 4.7L V-8 and 7100lbs towing capacity. We're long time campers but 1st time RVer's. I'm a little concerned about the overall length and manuverability.
> 
> We've just discovered this site and have already found a ton of useful info.
> 
> ...


I haven't even finished reading what everyone else has replied but had to add my 2cents too! We just purchased our first TT and had a hard time deciding floor plan/sizes. After much deliberating, we took everyone's advice to buy what we could afford but also keep in mind that our 2 boys will continue to grow for the next several years! I know lots of folks buy small and sell/trade up. We didn't want to have to do that every few years. So we took the plunge and (for us) went with the bigger TT. Granted, it's VERY spacious but after spending time with the family AND the dog in it, I can see where it was a wise decision. In a perfect world, everone would climb in and stay in their 'own space'. Well, I don't EVER see that happening to ANYONE! While we like to spend time outside of the camper during nice weather, there are times when it's raining/cold/too many bugs, etc and we have to spend more time indoors than anticipated. THANK HEAVENS for extra elbow room. Now, as for your tow vehicle - I'm sure you've been told to check the weight - and check the weight again (unless you see a new tow vehicle in your future?). Oh and one more thing: I was VERY NERVOUS about the size of the camper and how difficult it would be to haul. The more we use it, the better it gets. We were told "don't let size scare you" - and they were right.

Good Luck on your decision. Get your facts together and get going - your kids won't wait to grow up!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

_ In a perfect world, everone would climb in and stay in their 'own space'. _


----------

